# Near Offshore Destin Wrecks



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

So my parents are in town visiting for about a week and the weather at the moment looks pretty decent to try and get offshore tomorrow morning if the fog cooperates. Let me start off by saying I am not looking for anyone's honey hole or private numbers. I haven't really fished too much offshore since I moved over from Pensacola and was basically looking at all the public wrecks and such which are fine with me. They have never fished saltwater before and are just looking for something with a little tug on the end of a line. At this point they wouldn't mind catching some of the old endangered red snapper. I have been looking at some wrecks such as the 
Frangista Barge (aka Hopper Barge, Walton Barge), Miss Louise Tug, Phoenix, 
Eglin Barge, and some of the Tanks for some closer in stuff. If the weather does cooperate I might go out farther to some wrecks such as the Mohawk Chief Tugboat, Belize Queen Tug Boat, Angelena B, or the Deborah.
So basically what I am asking is if these ones hold some decent fish for bottom dropping or if I should be looking elsewhere? Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

You'll do just fine going to the spots you have mentioned. The snapper are all over the place. Most of the time you cant get anything past them to catch something else. Hope the seas are as nice as they were today. It was beautiful on the water today. Good luck!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Ron19 said:


> You'll do just fine going to the spots you have mentioned. The snapper are all over the place. Most of the time you cant get anything past them to catch something else. Hope the seas are as nice as they were today. It was beautiful on the water today. Good luck!!


Yeah my parents got in late last night after driving straight through from new york so they didn't want to get up early or I would have gone today. We went down to the beach and the water was killing me looking out at it.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Most of the larger wrecks you mentioned should be covered with amberjacks. Use live bait or jigs, both work. Sea-r-cy


----------

